# its over for looksmax.me /lookism.net blackpill is being spread by some frickin cucks on tiktok



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

*brutal*

*"do you have hunter eyes?"

LISTEN WHOEVER YOU ARE I KNOW YOU ARE WATCHING THIS 

ALL THIS KNOWLEDGE IS GONNA GO TO RICH NORMIES AND CHADS AND 

ALSO PEOPLE LIKE @Deliciadecu SPREAD THIS TOO*

*BRB 12 YEAR OLDS BLASTING HGH SQUINTING AND HARD MEWING*









also spreading the meeks pill

also





*@Gaia262 @turkproducer @16tyo *
*if i didnt tag it doesn't mean i forgot ya*

*the kelly oubre/mulatoo pill*







BRUTAL HE IS TALKING ABOUT THE NECK PILL


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

"Spreading"

3 k likes


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> "Spreading"
> 
> 3 k likes


this is the start lol,

eyes are the no1 part of a good face


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> "Spreading"
> 
> 3 k likes


It’s 3k, then 5k, then one day it’ll be 10M


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 31, 2021)

I like how this subtle blackpill stuff gets passed around but blatant blackpill videos like @FastBananaCEO’s get taken down


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> eyes are the no1 part of a good face


Yes, and eyes are also the most difficoult part to improve with surgery (a lot of results are uncanny)

And the end of day, only 1/10000 of "blackpilled guys" will get surgery 

Nothing changes


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

brutal

the meeks pill


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

Someone assassinate this dude in GTA


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 31, 2021)

REPORT FUCKING REPORT IT


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yes, and eyes are also the most difficoult part to improve with surgery (a lot of results are uncanny)
> 
> And the end of day, only 1/10000 of "blackpilled guys" will get surgery
> 
> Nothing changes


dude, he has almost 50k followers
750k+ likes

by the end of the year he will be pretty famous

slowly but surely he is spreading it

also the guys voice is cucked af, he has a cringle lisp


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> REPORT FUCKING REPORT IT


he has been posting for ages we cant do shit


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 31, 2021)

men would fuck over their brothers to get ahead
it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> brutal
> 
> the meeks pill
> View attachment 1067527



8k likes. That's the number of users on this forum


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> It’s 3k, then 5k, then one day it’ll be 10 M


Knowing things but not taking actions is useless 

Even if 10 M people know what makes an eye area good, only 100 people will take action to get surgery...nothing will change at the end of the day


Chadelite said:


> dude, he has almost 50k followers
> 750k+ likes
> 
> by the end of the year he will be pretty famous
> ...


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> It’s 3k, then 5k, then one day it’ll be 10 M


yeah - one of his videos got almost 300k views its about height

we will see 12 year olds blasting HGH cuz of tiktok

again history repeasts itself

the rich get even richer - but in this century good looks = currency


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 31, 2021)

*REPORT AS

DANGEROUS ORGANIZATIONS AND INDIVIDUALS > HATE GROUPS *


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

guys dont worry my dad works for tik tok fr, ill get him banned


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> yeah - one of his videos got almost 300k views its about height
> 
> we will see 12 year olds blasting HGH cuz of tiktok
> 
> ...


Fuck fuck fuck

Im literally of this age but im poor and my parents are complete soy retards so I can't acquire shit. I was banking that rich kids with actual smart parents wouldnt find it either


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> *REPORT AS
> 
> DANGEROUS ORGANIZATIONS AND INDIVIDUALS > HATE GROUPS *





curryboy123 said:


> guys dont worry my dad works for tik tok fr, ill get him banned


Report reason : Incel content


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Report reason : Incel content


actually what i was thinking lol


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> actually what i was thinking lol


Can you get it banned?


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

jfl this kid is a retard


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> View attachment 1067539
> jfl this kid is a retard


Is that him or what


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Is that him or what


no some tik tok normie in the comments


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> View attachment 1067539
> jfl this kid is a retard


Oh shit its in the comments 

This reminds me of when @FastBananaCEO tries to talk to normies. Shit will never work


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

brother I have not seen you in a while lol.

BTW this was inevitable, normies always find a way to hijack "edgy, outcast spaces" and PSL autists love validation from clout so that's their MO I guess.

Remember more blackpilled men is a net negative, because men will crush one another for pussy. 

Will normies get surgerypilled is the question though?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

tagging


curryboy123 said:


> guys dont worry my dad works for tik tok fr, ill get him banned


if ur not joking then do it but people will spread it eventually

all we can do is take action

99.9% of people will never do anything drastic


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Black pill will never be mainstream as humans use blue pill to cope and better their mental state, black pill is evolutionary reality, blue pill is what humans did to cope with it and it's not changing anytime soon.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> tagging
> 
> if ur not joking then do it but people will spread it eventually
> 
> ...


whats our timeframe


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> brother I have not seen you in a while lol.
> 
> BTW this was inevitable, normies always find a way to hijack "edgy, outcast spaces" and PSL autists love validation from clout so that's their MO I guess.
> 
> ...


hopefully the normies cope with Hgh, mewing, and dont find about the actual good stuff. But I doubt it.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> brother I have not seen you in a while lol.
> 
> BTW this was inevitable, normies always find a way to hijack "edgy, outcast spaces" and PSL autists love validation from clout so that's their MO I guess.
> 
> ...


yes bro ur one of the good users here - its inevitable

i can imagine 11 year olds coming home and watching this on their phone

who could have thought that the blackpill will be spreading on Tiktok

worst part is - tiktok is the best way to spread it since the videos are short (good for low attention span zoomers) 

but why is he doing this? does he get money? 

why tell others to train neck


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> whats our timeframe


1 year until >1 million blackpilled


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 31, 2021)

MAKE THIS SITE FUCKING PRIVATE!


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> hopefully the normies cope with Hgh, mewing, and dont find about the actual good stuff. But I doubt it.


what is the "good stuff"


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> yes bro ur one of the good users here - its inevitable
> 
> i can imagine 11 year olds coming home and watching this on their phone
> 
> ...


fuck this is annoying were gonna be seeing average psl go up a lot soon. also society will get even more sexualized than it is now


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> 1 year until >1 million blackpilled


ill see what my daddy can do


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> what is the "good stuff"


Bimax. Actual hard facial restructuring.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> whats our timeframe


wdym bhai

i can cope and say that - as long as 70% of people are overweight or obese then the blackpill will never be MAINSTREAM like korea

i hope this fat acceptance shit carries on forever

also the height pill is brutal you can't change ur height but these kids are soo young they can potentially change it

average tiktoker is like 13 so they CAN defo increase their height

just 5 years ago i wasnt even a teenager pre pubesecent boys are learning about training ur neck and rhinplasties


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

Someone tell that guy to shut the fuck up, report him


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> ill see what my daddy can do


bro does ur dad actually work for tiktok

bruh

mirin if he does - u must be rich


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 31, 2021)

there is already a lms account on spanish with millions of views called mr.mandibulas


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> Someone tell that guy to shut the fuck up, report him


he has been making videos since november 2020 - almost 5 months no one has done shit, his channel will blow up

if his channel doesnt get taken down, blackpill will spread even more


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> hopefully the normies cope with Hgh, mewing, and dont find about the actual good stuff. But I doubt it.





Chadelite said:


> yes bro ur one of the good users here - its inevitable
> 
> i can imagine 11 year olds coming home and watching this on their phone
> 
> ...


he literally has a video on genioplasty and rhino with a similar amount of likes

I was wrong, this faggot will surgerypill many. The bar is about to be raised even higher boyos


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> wdym bhai
> 
> i can cope and say that - as long as 70% of people are overweight or obese then the blackpill will never be MAINSTREAM like korea
> 
> ...


i meant timeframe for the JC guy to blow up on tik tok, but yeah i agree with you


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Will normies get surgerypilled is the question though?


No

Here people is blackpilled, still only 1/1000 get surgery 

A lot of people don't even go to the gym or stay low bf...


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> there is already a lms account on spanish with millions of views called mr.mandibulas


yeah i heard of him, but english is where the rich countires are - what percent of americans and western europeans can speak spanish?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> he literally has a video on genioplasty and rhino with a similar amount of likes
> 
> I was wrong, this faggot will surgerypill many. The bar is about to be raised even higher boyos


We need to JFK this dude


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

THERE IS HOPE




ive seen this Dr. Brian Boxer guy comment 🧢 on a lot of videos about improving looks (saw him comment cap on a mewing video and some others as well). also, tik tok teens take this dr brian boxer guy's word like its the bible.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> i meant timeframe for the JC guy to blow up on tik tok, but yeah i agree with you


idk - he has been making videos since november 2020 - the first video was on balding

imagine being 8 years old and being blackpilled

generation alpha (aka 2009 and beyond) are gonna commit suicide in large numbers im calling it


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> THERE IS HOPE
> 
> View attachment 1067551
> ive seen this Dr. Brian Boxer guy comment 🧢 on a lot of videos about improving looks (saw him comment cap on a mewing video and some others as well). also, tik tok teens take this dr brian boxer guy's word like its the bible.


bottom line, we have to @ dr brian boxer on EVERY SINGLE looksmax video. he will most likely say 🧢


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> he has been making videos since november 2020 - almost 5 months no one has done shit, his channel will blow up
> 
> if his channel doesnt get taken down, blackpill will spread even more


Blackpill must remain underground, the only people who deserve to know about that are people who found these forums.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 31, 2021)

jfl if you arent jewing yourself out and market yourself as "professional looksmaxxer" selling looksmax consultation for $200 a pop


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> We need to JFK this dude


fr need a favor from the mossad to purge these dudes off the internet


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> idk - he has been making videos since november 2020 - the first video was on balding
> 
> imagine being 8 years old and being blackpilled
> 
> generation alpha (aka 2009 and beyond) are gonna commit suicide in large numbers im calling it


its exponential growth, not linear. he will blow up within the next 2 months if he consistently uploads. all it takes is one viral post for tik tok algorithm


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> brutal
> 
> the meeks pill
> View attachment 1067527



Wonder what greycel is behind that account


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> generation alpha (aka 2009 and beyond) are gonna commit suicide in large numbers im calling it


Lifefuel


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> jfl if you arent jewing yourself out and market yourself as "professional looksmaxxer" selling looksmax consultation for $200 a pop


i have to ascend first for good before/after pics to do that lol


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> THERE IS HOPE
> 
> View attachment 1067551
> ive seen this Dr. Brian Boxer guy comment 🧢 on a lot of videos about improving looks (saw him comment cap on a mewing video and some others as well). also, tik tok teens take this dr brian boxer guy's word like its the bible.


bro he is spreading it too

thing with tiktok is u can make a video in 10 seconds

he litearlly spreads shit on looksmax.me

i kinda wish this was some underground forum but it is what it is

it started off at bodybuilding.com - then puahate sluthate - lookism.net took it to the next level

but looksmax has taken the blackpill to unforeseen heights

tiktok can show millions of people in a few hours

face and lms videos (where i learnt the blackpill first) are long and the no1 video has less than 1 million views, meanwhille this guy is short and quick 15 seconds and boom


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> Blackpill must remain underground, the only people who deserve to know about that are people who found these forums.


all normies will find out soon its over. expect to come back to school from summer break this year with a bunch of blackpilled fuckers in ur class.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> jfl if you arent jewing yourself out and market yourself as "professional looksmaxxer" selling looksmax consultation for $200 a pop


i agree, perhaps this will be the moneymaxxing opportunity of the decade


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> i have to ascend first for good before/after pics to do that lol


just get a picture of getlooksordietrying and kota and say they are your past customers


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 31, 2021)

This is terrible news

I hope you guys all realize the severity of this situation


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> all normies will find out soon its over. expect to come back to school from summer break this year with a bunch of blackpilled fuckers in ur class.


in addition to this, girls will find out their true smv and power in society. you really will need 6.5+ psl to be happy


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> all normies will find out soon its over. expect to come back to school from summer break this year with a bunch of blackpilled fuckers in ur class.


yeah - "omg i love his hunter eyes" soon will be a normal phrase

its over for 99% of men

i still can cope

since 70% of guys are overweight or obese

its very hard to looksmax cutting is the hardest thing to frickn do


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ngl whoever you are... Don't spread this stuff.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> just get a picture of getlooksordietrying and kota and say they are your past customers


lol i was actually thinking about starting that type of business before, but i need more knowledge. im 15 years old, but could probably larp as a 18 y/o for more credibility too lol


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> This is terrible news
> 
> I hope you guys all realize the severity of this situation


ur one of the OG users, most people here are soo young now

its over for most men


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> in addition to this, girls will find out their true smv and power in society. you really will need 6.5+ psl to be happy


no. Women are already aware of their astronomically high SMV


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> bro he is spreading it too
> 
> thing with tiktok is u can make a video in 10 seconds
> 
> ...


its over


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> ur one of the OG users, most people here are soo young now
> 
> its over for most men


yeah lol im 15 years old wtf and im not even the youngest here. we need some sort of age requirement no cap, but it will be easily avoided


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> all normies will find out soon its over. expect to come back to school from summer break this year with a bunch of blackpilled fuckers in ur class.


I'm not in school but yeah normies are starting to know about this


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> no. Women are already aware of their astronomically high SMV


not where im from


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> lol i was actually thinking about starting that type of business before, but i need more knowledge. im 15 years old, but could probably larp as a 18 y/o for more credibility too lol


Just fukkin great, now 11 year olds will be signing up for .ax

And on top of that I been seeing these kind of memes on Facebook recently


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> lol i was actually thinking about starting that type of business before, but i need more knowledge. im 15 years old, but could probably larp as a 18 y/o for more credibility too lol


tbh - this is an insane moneymaking idea


Warlow said:


> no. Women are already aware of their astronomically high SMV


they know they have high smv, but they dont know HOW high

they dont know that a simple rhinoplasty genioplasty and boob job could ascend them HARD 

but yeah a lot of women are looksmaxing with fillers and brazilian butt lift


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Just fukkin great, now 11 year olds will be signing up for .ax
> 
> And on top of that I been seeing these kind of memes on Facebook recently
> 
> View attachment 1067565


lol this is funny, how old is the person who posted that?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

w


curryboy123 said:


> not where im from


where are you from bhai im in the UK


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> tbh - this is an insane moneymaking idea
> 
> they know they have high smv, but they dont know HOW high
> 
> ...


astrosky did something similar for a bit but stopped


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> w
> 
> where are you from bhai im in the UK


sweet home alabama


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

*the thing is it doesnt matter if normies dont get surgerypilled. even if they are doing a bunch of softmaxxes (which the tik tok account talks about a lot), they will be fine. NORMIES ARE NORMIES AND ARENT COMPLETE UGGOS. ALL THEY NEED IS SOFTMAX. ITS OVER WRAP IT UP*


----------



## bwrauycnee (Mar 31, 2021)

Most normies might not be able to take the burden of blackpill knowledge.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> its over


it really is over for .me and .net

being a plastic surgeon MAY be an insane career tbh

im lucky i only need jaw.chin + nose work which is also easy

i hope a shit ton of my generation rope - its the only way we can balance this shit out

also thankfully tons of people getting the vaccine

which will destroy their fertility

finally during this quarentine, the average millennial gained a lot of weight like 40lbs


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 31, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> I'm not in school but yeah normies are starting to know about this


Imagine if majority of men become leanmaxxed i am worried as shit about that because it will raise the bar so much higher


----------



## Deleted member 12150 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> *the thing is it doesnt matter if normies dont get surgerypilled. even if they are doing a bunch of softmaxxes (which the tik tok account talks about a lot), they will be fine. NORMIES ARE NORMIES AND ARENT COMPLETE UGGOS. ALL THEY NEED IS SOFTMAX. ITS OVER WRAP IT UP*


yeah ur right

imagine if EVERY normie started gymcelling + beardmaxxing + lifts + eye contacts


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I like how this subtle blackpill stuff gets passed around but blatant blackpill videos like @FastBananaCEO’s get taken down


Probably Betfair strikes him.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> it really is over for .me and .net
> 
> being a plastic surgeon MAY be an insane career tbh
> 
> ...


yeah i lowkey want to go into PS now. btw kind of off topic but how bad is the vaccine? if i have the choice should i take it? in my state we're not allowed to take it until at least 16 years old.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Imagine if majority of men become leanmaxxed i am worried as shit about that because it will raise the bar so much higher


yeah im lucky im 6'2 but i NEED to start wearing lifts, its the only option tbh 

thankfully the MOST important things are unchangeable like eye area and midface + height

the rest is EASILY changeable with mewing at a young age (Avg tiktoker is like 12) or surgeries (to an extent)


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> yeah ur right
> 
> imagine if EVERY normie started gymcelling + beardmaxxing + lifts + eye contacts


yeah those things will become expected. it will be as normal as taking a shower/brushing ur teeth/having good hygeine


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

guys can we spam his account with bots? i actually have an idea as to how to do this...


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> yeah i lowkey want to go into PS now. btw kind of off topic but how bad is the vaccine? if i have the choice should i take it? in my state we're not allowed to take it until at least 16 years old.


ur lucky ur american the UK is complete shit but im not talking this shit

i think plastyic surgery will be an insane way to make money im smart af and i CAN go into that


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> yeah those things will become expected. it will be as normal as taking a shower/brushing ur teeth/having good hygeine


yeah, imagine if EVERY guy was taking roids even + wearing hair sysytem + skincare routine


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> he literally has a video on genioplasty and rhino with a similar amount of likes
> 
> I was wrong, this faggot will surgerypill many. The bar is about to be raised even higher boyos


yeah - ITS ALL BECAUSE OF QUARENTINE 

in early 2020 quoves started making videos, then that guy with the jaw implants was shilling chissel even tho he clearly got implants
tiktok ruined the generation

just 5 years ago life was so simple

go home play video games


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> yeah, imagine if EVERY guy was taking roids even + wearing hair sysytem + skincare routine


finished


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> it really is over for .me and .net
> 
> being a plastic surgeon MAY be an insane career tbh
> 
> ...


man the only way for us to see a crazy loss of life in the males of gen Z is a new world war or a super-virus. Both not very likely. Shit is about to get very scary


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> ur lucky ur american the UK is complete shit but im not talking this shit
> 
> i think plastyic surgery will be an insane way to make money im smart af and i CAN go into that


what will happen to people who take it? (health-wise)


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> man the only way for us to see a crazy loss of life in the males of gen Z is a new world war or a super-virus. Both not very likely. Shit is about to get very scary


can you elaborate on how it will get scary?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> yeah i lowkey want to go into PS now. btw kind of off topic but how bad is the vaccine? if i have the choice should i take it? in my state we're not allowed to take it until at least 16 years old.


I’m 16 and got the vaccine. It’s literally fine. Don’t believe the conspiracy theories


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> *the thing is it doesnt matter if normies dont get surgerypilled. even if they are doing a bunch of softmaxxes (which the tik tok account talks about a lot), they will be fine. NORMIES ARE NORMIES AND ARENT COMPLETE UGGOS. ALL THEY NEED IS SOFTMAX. ITS OVER WRAP IT UP*


Every normie is already softmaxxing, lol 

Even more than people here


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Imagine if majority of men become leanmaxxed i am worried as shit about that because it will raise the bar so much higher


I doubt it because most normies associate blackpill with incels that will keep them away, I doubt the blackpill will spread


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Imagine if majority of men become leanmaxxed i am worried as shit about that because it will raise the bar so much higher


I doubt it because most normies associate blackpill with incels that will keep them away, I doubt the blackpill will spread


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> can you elaborate on how it will get scary?


competition between men is going to increase like never before and sloots will become even pickier


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> Every normie is already softmaxxing, lol
> 
> Even more than people here


thankfully no although the gen z especially highschoolers today are gymaxxing hard

but they are still getting fatter















Here’s how much weight we gained (and lost) in the pandemic - Poynter


Plus, federal courts say the CDC can't ban evictions while landlords are finding new ways to do it, how to get rent and mortgage assistance, and more.




www.poynter.org


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I’m 16 and got the vaccine. It’s literally fine. Don’t believe the conspiracy theories


yeah most people only feel sick for a couple of days


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> competition between men is going to increase like never before and sloots will become even pickier


good thing im muslim i can marry a muslim foid JFL

i have to be gigachad thats how high the standards are

soon - they will make a video on salludon


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> competition between men is going to increase like never before and sloots will become even pickier


ye it can happen for sure if it gains traction thats why we should all be worried


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> yeah most people only feel sick for a couple of days


I took it and was back on my feet in like 10 minutes tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> yeah most people only feel sick for a couple of days


JFL keep listening to the news

im only 2 years older than you are - this vaccine is a meme

ur more likely to be murdered than die of covid


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> good thing im muslim i can marry a muslim foid JFL
> 
> i have to be gigachad thats how high the standards are
> 
> soon - they will make a video on salludon


wym i feel like muslim girls are even more picky jfl


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I took it and was back on my feet in like 10 minutes tbh


dang ur just a genetically superior human being then


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> good thing im muslim i can marry a muslim foid JFL
> 
> i have to be gigachad thats how high the standards are
> 
> soon - they will make a video on salludon


I respect your faith bro, but all bitches are literally the same. Female nature cannot be restricted by morals, religion, etc.

You will have a loyal wife if you become a chaddam though


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> JFL keep listening to the news
> 
> im only 2 years older than you are - this vaccine is a meme
> 
> ur more likely to be murdered than die of covid


true, but they will discriminate based on whether u got the vaccine


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> wym i feel like muslim girls are even more picky jfl


are you muslim too? yeah they are picky but thats cuz most muslim guys are short (pakistani indian etc) and they are either fat, skinny or skinny fat its RARE to see a muslim guy who gymmaxes and is 6ft+ tall

i will marry a white woman tbh - she will be muslim tho


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I respect your faith bro, but all bitches are literally the same. Female nature cannot be restricted by morals, religion, etc.
> 
> You will have a loyal wife if you become a chaddam though


yeah All women are the same bro -thing is a lot of them are restricted by religion

honestly this planet is shit unless ur a woman, rich normie or chad


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> are you muslim too? yeah they are picky but thats cuz most muslim guys are short (pakistani indian etc) and they are either fat, skinny or skinny fat its RARE to see a muslim guy who gymmaxes and is 6ft+ tall
> 
> i will marry a white woman tbh - she will be muslim tho


oh ez then im 6 foot and muslim. now i just need to gymmax. but i need a lightskin muslim wife not one of those girls with a stache


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 31, 2021)

I hope this forum gets private as fast as possible, mods make this site private


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 31, 2021)

brutal no tag pill

also yes, blackpill/looks theory is spreading

but most normies wont do shit anyway


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

there is also a website that talks about the blackpill, im 100% sure its the same guy on tiktok

typical frickin cuck with his lisp

spreads the blackpill but will NEVER show his face 









Mewing [The Ultimate Guide] | Magnum Workshop


Mewing will increase your facial attractiveness. Click here to learn all about mewing, the evidence for it, and how to actually do it.




magnumworkshop.com


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

ok this is some good fuel to go to the gym cya guys


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> brutal no tag pill
> 
> also yes, blackpill/looks theory is spreading
> 
> but most normies wont do shit anyway


i thought u left bro

normies will ascend bro

generation Alpha basically the kids in primary school will be the MOST LOOKS OBSESSED GENERATION EVER

the one after that will be EVEN more obessed

USA UK EUROPE will turn into south korea soon - the birth rates are following suit

its over for 99% of men

chads and rich men will have fun like never before


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> ok this is some good fuel to go to the gym cya guys


how tall r u


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> how tall r u


6


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> oh ez then im 6 foot and muslim. now i just need to gymmax. but i need a lightskin muslim wife not one of those girls with a stache


marry a white woman who converted to islam brah - you can have kids that have zayn malik tier skin which is ideal since its not ethnic

if ur whiter than zayn maliks dad then ur kids will be whiter as well

this is my plan tbh

i need a 5'8+ white converted muslim woman


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> 6


how does ur dad work for tiktok - do you have discord? if you dont mind i'd like to talk tbh - is ur dad rich


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> marry a white woman who converted to islam brah - you can have kids that have zayn malik tier skin which is ideal since its not ethnic
> 
> if ur whiter than zayn maliks dad then ur kids will be whiter as well
> 
> ...


i plan on just going to bosnia to marry some person who was born into islam but also white. i need to gymmax first before i worry about girls though


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> how does ur dad work for tiktok - do you have discord? if you dont mind i'd like to talk tbh - is ur dad rich


no lol i was trolling about the tik tok dad thing, but i do know people who might be able to create bots to mass report this dude.


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

EVERYONE - comment "GUYS STOP WATCHING THIS STUFF. HE IS TRYING TO TURN YOU INTO INCELS!!!!!" on his videos

SPAM THAT SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 31, 2021)

bro
relax
think about it logically
normies cant think properly
they cant manage their money
and its prolly mostly women who are watching


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> bro
> relax
> think about it logically
> normies cant think properly
> ...


curryboy123


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 31, 2021)

jfl i have been watching this guy for a few weeks, i pissed him of by saying white people are the best looking race

his videos are actually entertaning and he has a interesting view on what makes someone attractive

my only problem with his content is the fact that he thinks masculine features are the main thing that matters when that is far from the truth

he also called ian sommerhowders eyebrows feminine jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 31, 2021)

the guy is def a user of this forum or another looksmax blackpilled forum jfl

i can't wait until this guy actually starts dropping the real blackpills and some normies will start killing themselves of


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> normies will ascend bro
> 
> generation Alpha basically the kids in primary school will be the MOST LOOKS OBSESSED GENERATION EVER


they may become obsessed with looks
but trust me, normies aint willing to do Bimax and shit like that
at the most, they will do fillers and rhino


Chadelite said:


> its over for 99% of men
> 
> chads and rich men will have fun like never before


get looks or die trying theorem


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 31, 2021)

this nigga showed an asian for hunter eyes


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 31, 2021)

Only bottom 10% guys are incels and out of those only few are rich enough to get surgeries and many don’t even look good after surgeries 



Most people are just living their life


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Mar 31, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Only bottom 10% guys are incels and out of those only few are rich enough to get surgeries and many don’t even look good after surgeries
> View attachment 1067625
> Most people are just living their life


no shit, normies aren't incels

this site is just retarted and thinks only supermodels get sex


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 31, 2021)

when is this forum going private


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 31, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> when is this forum going private


It kind of did with the new domain
Its better that this forum just becomes hard to find tbh. I dont think going private is the best idea.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> this nigga showed an asian for hunter eyes


It's not an Asian it's Sean o pry morph


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> It kind of did with the new domain
> Its better that this forum just becomes hard to find tbh. I dont think going private is the best idea.


It won't go private ever @Sergeant is making money plus vip = extra shekels 

He wants as many people as possible


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> It's not an Asian it's Sean o pry morph


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 1067714


Ah K i thought u were talking about the first video 

He is either retarded or tryna be inclusive go get more views


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> no lol i was trolling about the tik tok dad thing, but i do know people who might be able to create bots to mass report this dude.


OK lol 

Don't worry tbh 

Ascend remember 99% of people wont get to low bodyfat 

Average American is living paycheck to paycheck 

I hope they keep gettikg fatter and fatter


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 31, 2021)

tbh
my normie sister told me out of nothing that I have hunter eyes (they're just hooded)


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> true, but they will discriminate based on whether u got the vaccine


Yeah tbh its gonna be tough for me, I will see what I can do 

I feel an uprising but normies are dumb 

Many will commit suicide, drink themsleves to death etc


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Yeah tbh its gonna be tough for me, I will see what I can do
> 
> I feel an uprising but normies are dumb
> 
> Many will commit suicide, drink themsleves to death etc


lmao yeah


----------



## curryboy123 (Mar 31, 2021)

@Chadelite can u start a dm w me


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Mar 31, 2021)

i'll believe it when I see it. Plastic surgeries in the US are trending downward/down from 20 years ago, and 95% of patients are women. There are already much larger blackpill channels on yt since like over a year ago. Beauty products, gyms, and plastic surgery have been around for decades, the internet makes everything seem larger than life.




https://www.youtube.com/c/QOVESStudio/videos?view=0&sort=da&flow=grid



The ego of the male normoid is too fragile to swallow most of this, much less go under the knife. Worry less about other men and more about the rage you'll feel hearing psl vocabulary words
from foids. cause that's really the worst-case scenario tbh. like others have pointed out, nothing really changes, ur all just mad you're culture is being appropriated.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 31, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> i'll believe it when I see it. Plastic surgeries in the US are trending downward/down from 20 years ago, and 95% of patients are women. There are already much larger blackpill channels on yt since like over a year ago. Beauty products, gyms, and plastic surgery have been around for decades, the internet makes everything seem larger than life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legit tbh I said this above 

If 70% of guys are fat then it can't spread 

Still it's gonna be a crazy future time


----------



## AscendingHero (May 4, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> guys dont worry my dad works for tik tok fr, ill get him banned


why isnt he banned yet jfl


----------



## curryboy123 (May 5, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> why isnt he banned yet jfl


oops


----------

